# American Pickers Review



## bobcycles (Jun 18, 2012)

Saw this one on the local Los Angeles Craigslist Rants and Raves.

pretty harsh, but concise and to the point!

A 'new perspective' on pickers?

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/rnr/3081351234.html


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 19, 2012)

*bob'*

Do you know that Mike is a member on here?


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jun 19, 2012)

I enjoy the pickers as a show for one reason - they are exposing the world to my hobby, finding old stuff that amuses me. I dont fault them... in fact I spoke to mike many years ago about parts for my motorcycle project that I had at the time. No ego, no bs, just a genuine guy. 

there are downsides to the show, everyone and their mother thinks they have gold. 

other than that, its entertaining, Ill admit im a bit tired of "old cool stuff" shows, but still it makes people appreciate what it is we do a bit more.


----------



## chitown (Jun 19, 2012)

bobcycles said:


> but concise and to the point!
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/rnr/3081351234.html




...and what point is that??? Also, what point is your post about? Do you wish to elaborate on the conciseness of that sophomoric defamatory cl "ad"?


----------



## JOEL (Jun 19, 2012)

In last night's episode they went to a place I have been several times. The old guy Hollis just couldn't let go of any of his stuff, ask for a price and you get retail plus, bundle it up and he starts adding up the same retail prices. He hired someone to help sell it and she got me to drive back out there, same thing. They have been advertising it for years now. 

So Mike and Frank walk in there and buy up everything wholesale, Hollis even got out some good stuff he had squirreled away. Mike comments that they have no emotional attachment to the stuff.  I have to wonder how much the show pays.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 19, 2012)

bobcycles said:


> Saw this one on the local Los Angeles Craigslist Rants and Raves.
> 
> pretty harsh, but concise and to the point!
> 
> ...




We all know that opinions are like a-- holes,We all have one.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 19, 2012)

American Pickers is the only show that I DVR for myself.
When they came to Virginia to film a few consecutive shows, they had scouts ahead of them, so it is not exactly as it seems...or before TV production and all.
Regardless, I understand why it is on the History channel as it is a lesson in Americana and there is no show like it that focusses on this stuff, stuff I wish I could see more than an hour a week.
Chris


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm not sure why folks like to bash on this show. Maybe just jealous?  I wish I could manage to do a similar thing for a living, but it's just not in the cards. It's not my favorite thing on the tube, but it's usually a pretty fun show to watch, and I get my lust for rust satisfied for a bit.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jun 19, 2012)

I love that show. Pretty much my favorite.

That CL guy is a redneck dick head


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 19, 2012)

Redneck? 

Whoa wait a minuite...now WE're gonna be fighting!

You had better have been smiling when you posted that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XluWvWa8pIc&feature=related


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 19, 2012)

*A Country Boy Can Survive.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4s0nzsU1Wg


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jun 19, 2012)

Doing a show just on old bikes would be a good idea.

Tricycles, wagons

I gather that Mike is Ford snake.


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey Law'...I think you're on to something with that great idea.

Count me IN if We can make Money off of it.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 19, 2012)

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> I gather that Mike is Ford snake.




Nope, not him.


----------



## Boris (Jun 19, 2012)

chitown said:


> sophomoric defamatory cl "ad"




Much as it pains me, I have to agree with Chris.


----------



## vincev (Jun 19, 2012)

Typical thinking in America nowadays.Just because your a loser anyone who has an idea and succeeds is a fag,fat,.....blah blah blah.Someone needs to get a life and be successful.Mike and Frank had a great idea and I hope they laugh all the way to the bank,.Bobscycles,If you ever met those two guys you might get to liking them instead of reading a jealous rant .The LA complainer sounds like a real class act.Low class that is.


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 19, 2012)

*Lemme just stand back...*

...and fan the flames. (heh)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxg716xgTcI&feature=related


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jun 19, 2012)

*100 bucks for the rights*



JOEL said:


> In last night's episode they went to a place I have been several times. The old guy Hollis just couldn't let go of any of his stuff, ask for a price and you get retail plus, bundle it up and he starts adding up the same retail prices. He hired someone to help sell it and she got me to drive back out there, same thing. They have been advertising it for years now.
> 
> So Mike and Frank walk in there and buy up everything wholesale, Hollis even got out some good stuff he had squirreled away. Mike comments that they have no emotional attachment to the stuff.  I have to wonder how much the show pays.




I talked to a guy that had them come and buy some stuff from him. He seemed pleased with how things went. Mike and Frank took him to lunch chatted it up for awhile and then Mike Frank and the crew of about 8 took off. the guy said they were a bit arogent but not bad!


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 19, 2012)

I would do Danielle in a New York second!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 19, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> I would do Danielle in a New York second!




Correction...she would be doing you!

Chris


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 19, 2012)

Thats alright...

I'll take the bottom.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jun 19, 2012)

yep, she's a good looking woman, funny too.


----------



## kngtmat (Jun 19, 2012)

Other than seeing something  sold to them lower than some of us could ever get a chance to but I love the show and she is good person to keep putting up with them all the time.




There is another show coming soon about a Pickers type game show for the History channel, I wonder how that is going to go.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jun 19, 2012)

You want to see a bad takeoff of American pickers try looking at Canadian pickers, it's terrible.

I would pay serious money for a Canadian pickers T shirt with those two guys with a finger up their nose.


----------



## vincev (Jun 19, 2012)

there was one spin off with the two ladies who also picked but it didnt seem to catch on.


----------



## frankster41 (Jun 19, 2012)

I sold motorcycle parts to Mike 20 years ago. He was a great guy then and still is. I talk to him and Frank at that motorcycle races in Davenport IA. They both are good people. frankster41


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 19, 2012)

I liked the episode where Danielle was in that hot basement supposedly learning to "pick." She got 

all sweaty and dirty. (dirtier) There IS something sexy about her. I can't put my finger on it though.


Isn't freedom of speech great? (At least without the effing politically correct idiots.....?)


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 19, 2012)

*I love the show*

Theres is great chemistry between the 3 of them. Theres so much to learn on that show its rediculous. I always learn about 5 things in every show...their pricing is hard to believe but ojects are worth what someone will pay for them I suppose.... As for Danielle....shes so pretty......and lets face she could probably kick all our @sses in a bar brawl...even turn us into pretzels....but i think most of us would not complain one bit about the latter....i wouldnt .....bahahaha ....Danielle is a hottie i dont care what anyone says....


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 19, 2012)

Suck:........ Thats all i have to say about it.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 19, 2012)

I'll have to say I am just jealous. To have a job going around low balling people on their cool stuff and taking it to your store to display it for the public to see. I would be interested to see how much stuff they actually sell. Wish I could keep all the cool junk I have had but it seems I actually have to sell stuff to buy more stuff. The pickers don't seem to have that problem so therefore I am JEALOUS.


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jun 19, 2012)

I've been on reality tv and there's nothing real about it.

Lando


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 19, 2012)

rustyspoke66 said:


> I'll have to say I am just jealous. To have a job going around low balling people on their cool stuff and taking it to your store to display it for the public to see. I would be interested to see how much stuff they actually sell. Wish I could keep all the cool junk I have had but it seems I actually have to sell stuff to buy more stuff. The pickers don't seem to have that problem so therefore I am JEALOUS.




it does look good and you'd be suprized that there are be a few cabers here getting the picks from the show.. they hook up with legit buyers around the country and get paid to do a show on it.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jun 19, 2012)

Bust Mike and Frank's balls all ya want, but when you start dissing on Danielle, those are fightin' words.   She is KICK ASS, period.


----------



## Boris (Jun 19, 2012)

Aaron and Danielle sittin' in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G. First comes love, then comes marriage, then comes Aaron Jr. in the baby carriage.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, I'd do that....lol


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 19, 2012)

Does the baby have those cheetah spots on it when it is born....?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 19, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Aaron and Danielle sittin' in a tree, K-I-S-S-I-N-G. First comes love, then comes marriage, then comes Aaron Jr. in the baby carriage.




Dave, you're dating yourself.....must be about my age....no, nobody's that old.....


----------



## slick (Jun 19, 2012)

I want to see a show done on their own houses with their own personal collections that they have kept. NOW THAT WOULD BE A SHOW! Rare stuff indeed! And yes, Danielle is a hottie! As far as the kicking guys ass part.. I beg to differ, remember the episode she went picking and was scared of the dead chicken hanging above Mike's head? Hillarious! Still a hottie though!


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 20, 2012)

Well I gotta think that there can't be much going on in the original CL poster's life if he actually thought it was important to post such a crappy ad for no one in particular to read. 

I mean if you really wanted to reach an audience wouldn't you Facebook it or blog it? Oh wait.... then he couldn't be anonymous.... cowards are always anonymous.....

Wayne


----------



## JOEL (Jun 20, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Does the baby have those cheetah spots on it when it is born....?





Thanks for that, cleaning the coffee off my screen...

Have you Danny fans noticed the burlesque link on the pickers website?


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 20, 2012)

Is there an end to your story?^

I'll bet a weeks pay that you wouldnt say that to her face.

I wanna be there when she beats your a** in front of your whole family.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jun 20, 2012)

*helo*

there  just making money   just like any one  else frank  has  been to my  house i ran them off 
 and the y  reason most people   dont like them   is coz they thought of it  first  chucksoldbikies


----------



## fordsnake (Jun 20, 2012)

For all of you who can't get enough of Danielle Colby Cushman, you can catch some pics of her alter ego (Dannie Diesel) with her Bulesque Le’ Moustache dance troupe http://www.tumblr.com/tagged/dannie-diesel?before=1322773565


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 20, 2012)

*pickers post*

Ok bad taste posting that.   Just some Craigslist humor from a non bicycle perspective, whoever wrote that probably has no idea of the value or importance of the items they uncover.  We all watch the show, I personally enjoy the show, but  I will say this, the show has harmed the business of "picking" for many folks who relied on the underground market. A passtime for some, a full time job for others, and none of the people I spoke with personally ever wanted the 'art' of picking broadcasted to the masses.  I've talked to a lot of folks even some hard core retirees who were serious pickers and now disheartened by the effects on their trade,  and many who have told me honestly that the show has adversely affected their ability to "pick".  I've had conversations with old timer pickers who voiced the following concerns about the show.  It exploited the underground art of picking and created huge competition for them with new "johnny come lately pickers" thereby reducing the inventory they could acquire, it has also made the potential sellers suspicious of 'buyers' seeking to make a profit on that which they are unsure of the values. "Oh so you must be one of them "pickers"!   Also the values of the items that get publicized range from the dead-on to the totally absurd.  Again, I watch the show, it's enjoyable entertainment, but keep in mind the effect it has had on an underground market that was largely unknown by the general public.  Mike's a cool guy, I've known him for at least 20 years, even back when he was turning wrenches at a bike shop in Iowa and yes, "picking" on the side. I've also heard that Frank was an actor picked as the 'side kick' role and not an actual picker but a SAG member cast for that role.  The show is a success!  And that's the bottom line in our world of capitalism and fame and fortune.  Hats off to Mike for pitching his idea and making a career of it!  Also----Danielle is indeed a hotty and seems to have 'evolved' throughout the show to become even hotter as the episodes progressed!  I'd leave Frank at the fort to do the emailing and research and take the girl on the rides.  Ratings would jump even higher I bet.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 20, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Does the baby have those cheetah spots on it when it is born....?



bahahaha....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 20, 2012)

bobcycles said:


> Ok bad taste posting that.   Just some Craigslist humor from a non bicycle perspective, whoever wrote that probably has no idea of the value or importance of the items they uncover.  We all watch the show, I personally enjoy the show, but  I will say this, the show has harmed the business of "picking" for many folks who relied on the underground market. A passtime for some, a full time job for others, and none of the people I spoke with personally ever wanted the 'art' of picking broadcasted to the masses.  I've talked to a lot of folks even some hard core retirees who were serious pickers and now disheartened by the effects on their trade,  and many who have told me honestly that the show has adversely affected their ability to "pick".  I've had conversations with old timer pickers who voiced the following concerns about the show.  It exploited the underground art of picking and created huge competition for them with new "johnny come lately pickers" thereby reducing the inventory they could acquire, it has also made the potential sellers suspicious of 'buyers' seeking to make a profit on that which they are unsure of the values. "Oh so you must be one of them "pickers"!   Also the values of the items that get publicized range from the dead-on to the totally absurd.  Again, I watch the show, it's enjoyable entertainment, but keep in mind the effect it has had on an underground market that was largely unknown by the general public.  Mike's a cool guy, I've known him for at least 20 years, even back when he was turning wrenches at a bike shop in Iowa and yes, "picking" on the side. I've also heard that Frank was an actor picked as the 'side kick' role and not an actual picker but a SAG member cast for that role.  The show is a success!  And that's the bottom line in our world of capitalism and fame and fortune.  Hats off to Mike for pitching his idea and making a career of it!  Also----Danielle is indeed a hotty and seems to have 'evolved' throughout the show to become even hotter as the episodes progressed!  I'd leave Frank at the fort to do the emailing and research and take the girl on the rides.  Ratings would jump even higher I bet.




Man....the time Danny D went for pick with Mike....I was in awe.  The girl just seems genuine and sincere...and Ill bet my left n*t she can kick all our @asses with out breaking a sweat....not that i think shes a fighter...who knows just sayn....


----------



## Boris (Jun 20, 2012)

Bob-
Thank you for your most recent post. The original CL posting was pretty mean spirited.


----------



## vincev (Jun 20, 2012)

It was mean spirited even if it came from an A hole on L.A. C.L. and not from Bob.Pickers has put the pressure on the old pickers.My advise to the old pickers who are ticked off is to step up to the plate and start paying better money for their finds or get out of the road and let others get thru.


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 21, 2012)

I gotta agree...leave Frank back at the shop and take Dan' on the road for every episode.

EYE CANDY


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 23, 2012)

They override the negatives they cause to picking, by the amount of things they literally save from extinction! Think of how many falling down barns and sheds they've fished some sweet find out of. If no one else showed up, those places would just cave in eventually, and it'd all go to the landfill. Same with estate sales, when the old pickers pass, sure, some things will sell, but I bet a majority get sent to the dump and or scrapyard. And Danni is just frosting on the cake!!


----------



## chitown (Jun 23, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Bob-
> Thank you for your most recent post. The original CL posting was pretty mean spirited.




Ditto.



As far as ruining the picking trade, the internets have done most of the real damage to pickers.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Jun 23, 2012)

I've got to agree, the show gets people to think that that pile of stuff left in dad's garage just might be worth something.

It gets them off their butts, and the stuff gets put up for sale instead of crumbling into scale.


----------

